# Cycling at night



## Tank63 (5 Oct 2016)

i know at this time of year a lot of people commute to work when it's dark. But do people go out just to have a bike ride when it's dark?
I'm not that confident at riding on the roads and usually use nature tracks near me and try to use the road as little as possible. However as I work during the day it only leaves me with weekends which I find frustrating. I have had a couple of close shaves when on the road which has unsettled me. But I'm thinking of trying a evening ride but finding my anxiety getting the better of me.


----------



## the_mikey (5 Oct 2016)

Anxiety is a normal response to the prospect of death at the hands of someone who isn't expecting to see you so probably won't see you. My solution is to ride routes used heavily by cycle commuters in the evening, use good lights and retro-reflectives, never ever ever wear all black, and hopefully you'll find yourself riding at night and not entirely alone in the dark.​


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2016)

Get some lights and do it. It is really satisfying, especially when you go somewhere special.....

www.cyclechat.net/threads/photos-atop-your-favourite-climbs.195291/page-12#post-4149807


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2016)

the_mikey said:


> never ever ever wear all black,


Oops! I do this all the time. It is lights that get you seen (black cars don't seem to be advised not to go out at night!). Just get good lights and maybe two at the front and two at the back. These don't have to be eye burners (IMO these are really rude and also counter productive) but need to be clearly visible, so no dim-glow flat battery style cheap LED pound shop crap!


----------



## johnnyb47 (5 Oct 2016)

I go out for evening rides when its dark. I find the thought of it more daunting than actually doing it. Just make sure you have some good lights and reflective clothing and you'll be just fine. Pick your routes wisely to were there is less traffic. Granted I would prefer to cycle in day light hours but as usual life style dictates what i can and cannot do.


----------



## Dogtrousers (5 Oct 2016)

Tank63 said:


> But do people go out just to have a bike ride when it's dark?


Well this lot do ...
http://fridaynightridetothecoast.blogspot.co.uk/p/welcome.html


When riding on my own my rides often start before sunup or (sometimes and) finish after sundown. 

If you really feel anxious, then maybe give it a miss, or just do a shorter, quieter ride.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2016)

johnnyb47 said:


> Pick your routes wisely to were there is less traffic


Weird, but I feel more comfortable where there is loads of traffic. Quiet country roads with loons batting along at 80-90 mph are what I worry about (daytime and at night.


----------



## 13 rider (5 Oct 2016)

If you ride in the dark you can see traffic coming in advance both towards and from behind so your not suddenly surprised and if you have a reasonable set of lights you should be really fixable to traffic . Just make sure your front light is pointing slightly downwards do not to dazzle other road users . Give it ago you might just really enjoy it


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Oct 2016)

the_mikey said:


> never ever ever wear all black​



this is more of a personal thing... I do wear all black but I make sure the clothing i wear has reflective patches/piping and I have extra lights including one attached to the back of my helmet so drivers can see me 'above traffic' as they might not be able to see the rear light thats attached to my seatpost.

The grim reality is, you could be lit up like a christmas tree and some idiot will still hit you anyway because he's too busy fiddling with his mobile phone. So in essence it doesnt matter what you wear. Just be alert, be vigilant with whats going on around you. A lot of accidents can be avoided by shoulder checking -- something that in my experience of commuting, people just dont seem to do. I have been almost taken out quite a few times by other cyclists who dont shoulder check.


----------



## Big Andy (5 Oct 2016)

See if you can find a local cycling group. Im in one in Leicester that goes out for about 20 miles every Wednesday all year round.


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2016)

I sometimes go out for a ride in the evening, plus there are evening group rides including KLWNBUG, CamRideHome, Friday Night Rides and more. Dunwich Dynamo, anyone?

German spec steady lights front and back, reflectors, don't matter what you wear.


----------



## NorthernDave (5 Oct 2016)

It can be great fun cycling at night.
Get away from the city and onto some quiet country lanes or bridleways, with a decent front light (don't spend more than you have to on a rear light - Poundland ones are more than adequate to go on the back) and enjoy it.
Better still, find the right spot and turn the light off and cycle by moonlight. Just keep an eye out for cars approaching.


----------



## steveindenmark (5 Oct 2016)

I like to ride by myself at night in winter. Keeping warm is the hard thing because as soon as the sun goes it gets cold. I use 2 lights at the front and 2 at the rear. A head torch is a big help if you break down as is a puncture repair kit. If possible you need someones phone number who can come and get you if you get into real trouble. You dont want to be out on cold winter roads without some kind of rescue plan. It can be deadly.

Riding at night in winter is great as long as the roads are dry.


----------



## psmiffy (5 Oct 2016)

RoubaixCube said:


> So in essence it doesnt matter what you wear. /QUOTE]



Thats a loda rubbish - on my early morning commute i often regulaly saw the same two cyclists - the one in black with all the lights i only ever saw late against the traffic ahead - the one with no lights and a good hi viz class 3 waistcoat i could see very early - it all depends on the circumstances - personally if i am not in an urban situation - then its lights and retro-relectives


----------



## r04DiE (5 Oct 2016)

Tank63 said:


> i know at this time of year a lot of people commute to work when it's dark. But do people go out just to have a bike ride when it's dark?
> I'm not that confident at riding on the roads and usually use nature tracks near me and try to use the road as little as possible. However as I work during the day it only leaves me with weekends which I find frustrating. I have had a couple of close shaves when on the road which has unsettled me. But I'm thinking of trying a evening ride but finding my anxiety getting the better of me.


More or less the last 14km of my commute home is in the pitch black on a fairly straight, but fairly busy road. I like the straight roads in the dark, since motorists have longer to see you. As others have said, get yourself some decent lights and that will go a long way to lessen your anxiety. Nothing quite like looking behind to see a big, pulsing pool of red light spilling out behind you


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> the one in black with all the lights i only ever saw late against the traffic ahead -


Still saw them, though.

Eyes tested recently?


----------



## gavgav (5 Oct 2016)

I used to be scared of night riding, however I've got over it, since getting a pair of bright but fairly expensive lights. To me the cost is no issue when my safety is at stake. I find I get wider passes from motorists on the country lanes, when riding with lights in the dark as well.


----------



## psmiffy (5 Oct 2016)

mjr said:


> Still saw them, though.
> 
> Eyes tested recently?




I leave a big gap to the traffic in front -not everybody does - to say that good retrorelective clothing is a waste of time is witless

I assume you have had your brain tested recently


----------



## Stephen Piper (5 Oct 2016)

I was riding off road at night a fair amount last winter, no traffic and lovely and muddy at times.


----------



## Mrs M (5 Oct 2016)

I've just started my evening rides again and quite enjoying them.
Wearing a night vision jacket that's reflective, lights on the bike and reflective strip on tyres.


----------



## BrynCP (5 Oct 2016)

I like to ride at night on a mixture of lit and unlit roads to mix it up a bit. I have a cheap, but good, Wiggle Lifeline front light that lets me see in front well and a Lezyne rear light.

Never had problems being seen and all passes are as wide if not wider than during the day. The biggest issues I have are suicidal rabbits, the odd deer and a tendency to read morbid histories of some of the very dark places I am about to ride through (once that last street light has been passed, I always start to feel very cold for some reason!)


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> Thats a loda rubbish - on my early morning commute i often regulaly saw the same two cyclists - the one in black with all the lights i only ever saw late against the traffic ahead - the one with no lights and a good hi viz class 3 waistcoat i could see very early - it all depends on the circumstances - personally if i am not in an urban situation - then its lights and retro-relectives



Each to their own. My commute home starts after 8pm most days, and i run some pretty bright tail lights. But just as i said -- it doesnt matter what you wear, some guy will still hit you anyway, be it somebody behind the wheel of a motor vehicle or another cyclist who might not be paying attention to whats going on in front of them.

Then theres the whole debate going on CC if hi-viz actually makes any difference at all and the general consensus says not a whole lot.

Wear what you want so long as you've got the basics covered, have your wits about you but above all, just enjoy the ride.


----------



## I like Skol (5 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> to say that good retrorelective clothing is a waste of time is witless


Sorry but how do you define 'good' retro reflective clothing?
My own experimentation prancing around in front of a cars headlights in the dark while wearing various reflective garments has shown that unless directly in front of the cars full beam or low enough to be in the dipped light beam (i.e lying down in the road) then reflectives have limited usefulness!
I am far from witless!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (5 Oct 2016)

Riding at night time is magic, very late or very early morning is best, but I appreciate that your work pattern maybe does not allow you time for this.


----------



## RoubaixCube (5 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4498687, member: 259"]I don't think there's much disagreement that hi viz makes no difference at night, it's the reflective bits which are added to hiviz stuff that people see. If they bother looking...[/QUOTE]

I am covered in refective patches/piping most of the time. its on my tights, on my jersey, on my shoes, on my bag (Deuter Race EXP Air) --- Apart from the bag which is a mix of black and white, all my clothing is black. Ive been commuting by bicycle almost two years now and in london above all places and despite a few close calls every now and again Im still alive to tell the tale.


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2016)

psmiffy said:


> I leave a big gap to the traffic in front -not everybody does - to say that good retrorelective clothing is a waste of time is witless


Why don't you try to find some robust evidence that it offers any benefit to cyclists more than the legally-required reflectors? (Reflectors which not all cyclists have...)



psmiffy said:


> I assume you have had your brain tested recently


You could just say you've not had your eyes tested recently


----------



## dfthe1 (5 Oct 2016)

It's great fun. Tip from me -- make sure you know how your lights work. The first time I did it I entered an unlit stretch covered with trees and went to put my front light on its most powerful beam. I accidentally turned it off and had a very panicky few moments trying to stop, turn it back on and not crash!


----------



## classic33 (5 Oct 2016)

[QUOTE 4498665, member: 259"]The problem for me is things like potholes, which can take you unawares, even with good lights.a and dead badgers.[/QUOTE]
Or the odd foot.

"Trick" round here, comes up every few years is the hedgehog in the road. The innards removed and replaced with something a bit more solid. Aimed more at car drivers, but you've still to avoid them.


----------



## flake99please (6 Oct 2016)

If you want reflective, then try some of the ProViz360 gear.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

My ride to work st 5.30am is 12 miles and it is all pitch black. I always wear something reflective. It would be crazy not to.

Anybody who knocks someone for the safety measures they decide to take is an idiot in my view.


----------



## BrynCP (6 Oct 2016)

Probably purely coincidence, but I have two jackets, one is dark blue, one is bright yellow. Both have 3M reflective stripes. I've had 3 near misses with the bright yellow jacket with people pulling out at me (2x roundabout, 1x normal junction; both in fully lit streets). I've had no such issue with my dark blue jacket.


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

Maybe its because you are easier to aim at in your yellow jacket.

But you might be right, it could be coincidence.


----------



## mjr (6 Oct 2016)

It could also be target fixation.


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Oct 2016)

classic33 said:


> Or the odd foot.
> 
> "Trick" round here, comes up every few years is the hedgehog in the road. The innards removed and replaced with something a bit more solid. Aimed more at car drivers, but you've still to avoid them.



"Fancy coming down the pub tonight?" 
"Sorry I can't make it" 
"Why not, is there something on TV?"
"No I've found a dead hedgehog, so I'm going to hollow it out and put a brick in it".
"Wow! can I come too?"


----------



## Fab Foodie (6 Oct 2016)

Big fan here.
Good lights and back-up required. Flashing and Solid
Reflectives good. Especially cheap and cheerful ones like slap-wraps around ankles and wrists, the erratic movement is very eye catching from a distance.
Cheap Headtorch with flashing mode is a bonus for extra lighting and visibility, especially in traffic AND useful for fixing punctures etc.

Enjoy.


----------



## Lonestar (6 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Riding at night time is magic, very late or very early morning is best, but I appreciate that your work pattern maybe does not allow you time for this.



It's my favourite commuting time.A lot of my commutes involve night time cycling and I generally have no problems.


----------



## siadwell (6 Oct 2016)

Some interesting articles (I think) ;-)

*Why cycling in high-vis may be not as safe as you think *
A study of motorcyclists shows head-to-toe fluorescent yellow does not always ensure you are visible
https://www.theguardian.com/environ...n/10/cycling-high-visibility-safe-fluorescent

*Bike Visibility Does Little to Change Drivers’ Dangerous Overtaking*
http://www.psychologicalscience.org...e-to-change-drivers-dangerous-overtaking.html

And the snappily-titled
*Cyclist visibility at night: Perceptions of visibility do not necessarily match reality*
http://eprints.qut.edu.au/38338/1/c38338.pdf
http://eprints.qut.edu.au/38338/1/c38338.pdf


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

siadwell said:


> Some interesting articles (I think) ;-)
> 
> *Why cycling in high-vis may be not as safe as you think *
> A study of motorcyclists shows head-to-toe fluorescent yellow does not always ensure you are visible
> ...



You will probably find just as many items on the internet to counter all these cut and pastes. At the end of the day it is a personal choice, based on experience.


----------



## simongt (6 Oct 2016)

BrynCP said:


> Probably purely coincidence, but I have two jackets, one is dark blue, one is bright yellow. Both have 3M reflective stripes. I've had 3 near misses with the bright yellow jacket with people pulling out at me (2x roundabout, 1x normal junction; both in fully lit streets). I've had no such issue with my dark blue jacket.


Just a thought on this one; at night on city streets, there are lots of bright lights; cars, streetlamps etc.. Maybe with a yellow / light jacket one blends in more with the bright background - ? But then emergency services personnel wear yellow / hi viz, so how often do they get hit / near missed - ?


----------



## steveindenmark (6 Oct 2016)

Working on that theory. Wearing black or dark colours on a dark night would also make you blend into the back ground.


----------



## bruce1530 (6 Oct 2016)

Just been out for a wee short night ride. It was great!
A couple of decent rear lights, an Aldi COB front. Also a super-bright Cree one, which I didn’t use for most of the trip, only for the off-road bits.

Lovely evening - no cloud, small crescent moon, no wind, very dark, quite cold.

Left the house, after a couple of streets cut into the park. No street lighting, very quiet. Used the Cree light here.

Back onto the road for a bit, then down to the cycle path along the seafront. Cycled it end to end, then stopped and watched the world going by for about ten mins. Great views out over the sea and round the bay.

Then back home via some paths.

Only about 5 miles, but a really pleasant trip.

And said hello to a couple of cops, who were also on bikes. See quite a lot of that round our way - the police station is nearby


It’s funny - if you’re cycling late, in pairs, wearing something vaguely yellow, light coloured helmet and decent lights, people often assume you’re the police, especially if you’re cycling along the seafront path. There’s a “no drinking alcohol in public” by-law round here - and you quite often see teenagers hanging about near the sea wall, throwing away beer cans and bottles as you approach....


----------



## freiston (7 Oct 2016)

I like cycling at night - preferably on small single-track country lanes - it even feels safer than in the daytime on some roads because you can see oncoming vehicle lights and in the quieter and less busy nights, you can distinguish their sound and hear them better too.

I almost always wear black trousers and a black jacket but I have reasonably powerful German dynamo lights, pedal reflectors fore and aft each pedal, rear reflector, reflective tyre walls, reflective trouser bands (as bike clips) and my jacket has a bit of reflective too.

I sometimes fix a very powerful handtorch to my handlebars for the odd 'full beam' and I usually carry a headtorch as an emergency back-up (for roadside repairs too). My front lamp is good for 25mph descents on winding single-track lanes and I can still avoid debris and fly-tipped rubbish (had 2 foot either side of a fridge in the middle of the road once).

I come across plenty of cyclists without lights or reflectors (or extremely poor rear lights) and they are more difficult to see whether they are in hi-viz yellow or all black than a cyclist with black clothing but with adequate lights and reflectors - pedal reflectors are especially effective for being seen.

I wouldn't argue that anyone should have more than the legal requirement and if that ain't enough to be seen by a driver then that driver is a liability to your safety irrespective of what you wear.

Oh yeah - and I detest being dazzled by inconsiderate road users, be they cyclists or motorists - this is one reason why I don't like headlamps* -[edit - i mean a lamp that is worn on the head/helmet] for cycling - if you look at another road user - you are most likely shining your light directly into their eyes.

It is nice to see a bat going for insects in your headlamp beam and to see an owl caught by your beam as it flies across your path.


----------



## mjr (7 Oct 2016)

simongt said:


> But then emergency services personnel wear yellow / hi viz, so how often do they get hit / near missed - ?


They don't wear all yellow hi viz here. Norfolk Police mostly wear black/white/blue not hi-viz (and I'm not sure that the ones on bikes wear blue); Norfolk Fire wear mustard/white/red (the white is reflective) and the East of England ambulance bikers wear green/yellow/black/white (which is a bit of a mess IMO, but their bikes are huge with all the kit they carry, so I doubt they get missed often) while the motor ambulance crews tend to wear green/white. Except for the police, they usually all have large reflective + lit vehicles near them blocking the highway while they're working.

I don't remember what Lowland Rescue wear because it's been over a year since I've seen them, but the Landrover I saw was very reflective too (red/white checkerboard).


----------



## freiston (8 Oct 2016)

13 rider said:


> If you ride in the dark you can see traffic coming in advance both towards and from behind so your not suddenly surprised and if you have a reasonable set of lights you should be really fixable to traffic . Just make sure your front light is pointing slightly downwards do not to dazzle other road users . Give it ago you might just really enjoy it


I agree with you wholeheartedly but a minor ironic point - I sometimes find that now I have a really good and powerful front dynamo lamp, I occasionally think a car is coming up behind me but it is my own light and nothing is behind me - I suppose this is the legacy of many years cycling with NeverReady or Wonder lights.


----------



## Tank63 (8 Oct 2016)

Can I thank all of you for your advice
Regards


----------



## User16625 (8 Oct 2016)

Tank63 said:


> Can I thank all of you for your advice
> Regards



You can if you want to. Its not strictly necessary but it is polite to do so.


----------



## simongt (8 Oct 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Wearing black or dark colours on a dark night would also make you blend into the back ground.


Indeed. With the trend towards black cycling tops, it is worrying to observe the number of cyclists who are wearing said colour on rural roads towards dusk / lighting up time when they don't have lights on their bikes.


----------



## Tank63 (8 Oct 2016)

I see quite a few cyclist with no lights and dressed completely in dark or black clothing most nights riding on the road. It was a few years ago that my daughter knocked a polish man off his bike again dressed in black no lights and rode out in front of her. Fortunately he was unhurt except his bike seat fell off.
I don't know how they have the confidence or stupidity to ride with no lights when dark, the mind boggles.


----------



## jonny jeez (8 Oct 2016)

I never go out cycling for fun in the dark, unless it's on a group ride.

Commuting is a different story.


----------



## johnnyb47 (8 Oct 2016)

I don't know how anybody would even contemplate riding in the dark without lights. It's suicidal


----------



## Slick (8 Oct 2016)

I would never cycle at night without a good set of lights, but as long as you have the right gear, night time cycling has a few different advantages. If you use the moonlight, you are treated to a different breed of nightlife, the temp is cooler, not always but the roads are usually quieter and for the uphill weaklings like myself, if you can't see the top, it's sometimes easier to keep pushing.


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2016)

I didn't go out much at nights last winter but I hace a lot in the past for me its one of the most enjoyable times to ride.


----------



## simongt (9 Oct 2016)

Indeed. Cycling at night when there is a full moon & no clouds is a very different experience. Mostly totally enjoyable except when you come to a village with bright street lights; arrgghh - !


----------



## Sunny Portrush (15 Oct 2016)

I love cycling at night. i`m quite lucky though in that once I`ve cycled out the back gate and gone about 20 metres, I`m on NCN 1. Takes me into Edinburgh and up round Arthur`s Seat. I don`t have any problem with cars, the main problem is people walking, running and cycling in the pitch black without a single piece of reflective clothing or lights. They may be able to see me coming but you still need good reactions to avoid them. And as to those on bikes with lights you could see from the moon, trying lowering them!


----------



## Alan O (18 Oct 2016)

I'm only just back to cycling after a long break, but in some ways I'm looking forward to the nights drawing in because I always used to love cycling after dark - away from the major roads, round winding country lanes, though forests... all magic. Many years ago I used to cycle over to visit friends who lived 25 miles away, spend the evening enjoying food and drinks, and then cycle back and get home in the early hours of the morning - and it was countryside all the way, with bats, owls...

I used to ride back when lights were dreadfully inadequate, but I had the standard Ever Ready ones of the time and front and rear reflectors, and they helped keep me safe enough - in my cycling career I've had about half a dozen accidents with cars, all in broad daylight (with the obvious caveat that anecdote is not evidence). But modern lights, wow, they're wonderful!

As an aside, I'm constantly amazed when I see cyclists after dark with no lighting or reflectors - only a couple of days ago I saw one who was also dressed in black and riding a black bike, and they were impossible to see until they were just a few yards away.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## SuperHans123 (29 Oct 2016)

I am going out tonight.
I live in Swansea, right near the Gower Coast, so am heading down to the Mumbles and across the main Gower road past Swansea airport and through Clyne Valley and back down to the front.
Good opportunity to test out my dual iZone 650 Lumens (Per light) when I get to Clyne Valley which is a completely unlit dual use path through a forested valley...can't wait!


----------



## ufkacbln (29 Oct 2016)

On the right roads and tracks it is really something special to cycle at night

I used to commute along a cycle track at 05:00 and it was brilliant

Although you still need ta take care, the lack of traffic is a wonderful release

Then turn your lights down and enjoy the wildlife

My favourite was the old Brock who would sit on a raised bank and watch you pass through his territory


----------



## SuperHans123 (30 Oct 2016)

Here I am on last night's night ride outside Swansea airport. Lovely mild and dry night.


----------



## Fab Foodie (30 Oct 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Here I am on last night's night ride outside Swansea airport. Lovely mild and dry night.
> View attachment 149586


Bit early for Halloween?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (30 Oct 2016)

dfthe1 said:


> It's great fun. Tip from me -- make sure you know how your lights work. The first time I did it I entered an unlit stretch covered with trees and went to put my front light on its most powerful beam. I accidentally turned it off and had a very panicky few moments trying to stop, turn it back on and not crash!



Mine have a button on the top for easy, fast operation.



BrynCP said:


> Probably purely coincidence, but I have two jackets, one is dark blue, one is bright yellow. Both have 3M reflective stripes. I've had 3 near misses with the bright yellow jacket with people pulling out at me (2x roundabout, 1x normal junction; both in fully lit streets). I've had no such issue with my dark blue jacket.



I have very few problems at all, and the one time a car nearly pulled out in front of me, I was wearing a yellow Skyride tabard thingy. I still had my lights on though.

I know that doesn't mean much, I just thought I'd say 

@freiston, sorry I deleted your link to your quote by accident....


> I come across plenty of cyclists without lights or reflectors (or extremely poor rear lights) and they are more difficult to see whether they are in hi-viz yellow or all black than a cyclist with black clothing but with adequate lights and reflectors - pedal reflectors are especially effective for being seen.



I will always, as a rule, have my lights on when I am on the road. However, if I am on a path *that I know*, I will often turn my lights off and use my night vision. It is surprising how much more you see than having to rely on a beam of light.

It never ceases to amaze the amount of people who look at me like I have two heads or something, but really, if you are sensible about it, it is perfectly ok. I think it came partly from me working in darkrooms - The whole notion of working and doing things in the dark troubles me little.
Naturally, of course, this should be done sensibly, and as referenced to in my first reply, the button on the top of my light is within instant access for if I meet anyone, I am at a blind curve (with the potential to meet someone head on) or there is a dodgy section that I am aware of.

The trouble I have with lights is that, you can only see a certain bit of something at any one time. I think of it as looking through a toilet roll tube - You only get a limited view and can easily miss something coming just out of view.
Of course, you can have numerous lights, etc, but that leads me onto my answer below, and of my fear of being seen by the 'wrong' people.



> Oh yeah - and I detest being dazzled by inconsiderate road users, be they cyclists or motorists - this is one reason why I don't like headlamps for cycling - if you look at another road user - you are most likely shining your light directly into their eyes.



Well, I hope I don't do this, I try to keep my lights pointed at the ground, so when I see someone on the path ahead, and after judging who they are*, I will switch my light on with as much warning as possible so they can see my position. I have never heard anyone complain at me yet.
After that, I will revert to what I was doing before.

* - I have never experienced this before, but it occurrs to me that, if you come across a fight, an incident or a bunch of undesirables who want to attack you, etc etc, then surely not showing your position until you have too is probably sensible, as otherwise, you potentially will become a target yourself.

The way I see it is that, if you are seen coming a mile off with your multi bazillion megalumen, retina burning, wanklamp, then people will be ready for you...... 

Of course, they will probably be using their night vision too, so might see you anyway, but that is a chance you have to take, and I will often keep my rear light on anyway, so they might see a strange red glow coming  



> It is nice to see a bat going for insects in your headlamp beam and to see an owl caught by your beam as it flies across your path.



I startle things like foxes instead.




Tank63 said:


> I see quite a few cyclist with no lights and dressed completely in dark or black clothing most nights riding on the road. It was a few years ago that my daughter knocked a polish man off his bike again dressed in black no lights and rode out in front of her. Fortunately he was unhurt except his bike seat fell off.



Like I say, I would always have my lights on on the road.



> I don't know how they have the confidence or stupidity to ride with no lights when dark, the mind boggles.



It isn't stupid if done in the right places and where you can see.



johnnyb47 said:


> I don't know how anybody would even contemplate riding in the dark without lights. It's suicidal



See above....

Yours etc

Mad Doug Biker (Deceased).



Sunny Portrush said:


> I love cycling at night. i`m quite lucky though in that once I`ve cycled out the back gate and gone about 20 metres, I`m on NCN 1. Takes me into Edinburgh and up round Arthur`s Seat. I don`t have any problem with cars, the main problem is people walking, running and cycling in the pitch black without a single piece of reflective clothing or lights. They may be able to see me coming but you still need good reactions to avoid them. And as to those on bikes with lights you could see from the moon, trying lowering them!



Yes if I see someone coming I will let them know my position ASAP..... Hopefully without dazzling them.



Cunobelin said:


> On the right roads and tracks it is really something special to cycle at night
> 
> I used to commute along a cycle track at 05:00 and it was brilliant
> 
> ...



What I always say is that you can see a whole lot MORE with night vision, and you don't need to rely on a beam of light that excludes over all vision (imagine it as looking at the world though a tube, you can only see so much as one time).

Of course, this should only be done sensibly and there is a time and place for it, but it never ceases to amaze me how many people never actually try it on a route they know really well.


----------



## ufkacbln (30 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> What I always say is that you can see a whole lot MORE with night vision, and you don't need to rely on a beam of light that excludes over all vision (imagine it as looking at the world though a tube, you can only see so much as one time).
> 
> Of course, this should only be done sensibly and there is a time and place for it, but it never ceases to amaze me how many people never actually try it on a route they know really well.



I use the B&M Ixon IQ because of the filtered beam

It means that the light has no "tube" effect and enables better peripheral vision


----------



## freiston (30 Oct 2016)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Mine have a button on the top for easy, fast operation.
> 
> 
> @freiston, sorry I deleted your link to your quote by accident....
> ...


I've just realised, reading back on this, that what I wrote is not very well worded - when I said 'headlamp', I meant one of those (front) lights that is worn on the head/helmet - hence dazzling someone if you look at them.

[edited for quoting the wrong bit]


----------



## Alan O (30 Oct 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Good opportunity to test out my dual iZone 650 Lumens (Per light)...


I did notice a bit of a glow over the southern horizon last night - I wondered what it was


----------



## flake99please (30 Oct 2016)

My body clock woke me just before 2am this morning. It was a mild night, so I took the opportunity to set up my front light whilst I took a leisurely ride on my recumbent trike. I have to admit that I'm seriously impressed by the Supernova E3 unit. I was equally impressed by the level of 'fancy dress' pouring out of the nightclubs too.


----------



## SuperHans123 (30 Oct 2016)

Quick shout out for iZone lights that I don't really see getting much press over the more well known names.
If you buy a holder from Ebay for 99p and dispense with the hideous strap system that comes with them, they are superb.
I was down the Gower last night and Clyne Valley where there is no light at all due to the canopy and they illuminated the whole forest.
Also USB rechargeable with a battery indicator at the rear and multiple modes.
Also perfectly sized to use as a normal torch.
Here is a pic of my two on my new steed:-


----------



## Sunny Portrush (30 Oct 2016)

Odd place for a reflector


----------



## SuperHans123 (30 Oct 2016)

Sunny Portrush said:


> Odd place for a reflector


Was there when got bike. Now (Re)moved


----------



## Bluebug (12 Nov 2016)

Tank63 said:


> I see quite a few cyclist with no lights and dressed completely in dark or black clothing most nights riding on the road. It was a few years ago that my daughter knocked a polish man off his bike again dressed in black no lights and rode out in front of her. Fortunately he was unhurt except his bike seat fell off.
> I don't know how they have the confidence or stupidity to ride with no lights when dark, the mind boggles.



Unfortunately in my area of London there are loads of these cyclists. Most of them look like students. I know from my younger family members until they learnt to drive they didn't appreciate what drivers can and can't see. 

Also a few years ago I nearly knocked one over a young cyclist as he was stationary on the road wearing dark colours with no lights. Luckily his friend had a white top on who looked like he was talking to someone, so I managed to brake in time. I never seen anyone look so scared. The result of this and noticing other cyclists is I realised what works and what doesn't, so use those principles when I'm cycling in the dark. 

From driving behind people if you have reflective bits or white on your upper body or even a reflective backpack covering you are easy to see from behind in car headlights. Side ways most lights are useless and the first thing the driver notices is your upper body. This is why having just reflective ankle straps or just e reflective wrist bands doesn't work. Your torso - arms, back and front - need to have reflective stuff on them or appear white and you are easy to see.


----------



## mjr (12 Nov 2016)

I think it should be legal for cyclists to disable the cars of motorists who either aren't looking or are driving faster than they could stop within what they can see to be clear (rather than what they can't see to be occupied, which seems to be commonplace now). It's a real shame that even so many cyclists seem to think it's acceptable to tell other cyclists what they should wear and imply it's the cyclist's fault if a motorist mows them down wearing something else. I daren't ask for their solutions to knife crime, assaults or rape..


----------



## Lonestar (13 Nov 2016)

steveindenmark said:


> Working on that theory. Wearing black or dark colours on a dark night would also make you blend into the back ground.



I actually find pedestrians bad for this as they pop out from nowhere.Sometimes so bloody hard to see till late on.


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Nov 2016)

snertos999 said:


> Here I am on last night's night ride outside Swansea airport. Lovely mild and dry night.
> View attachment 149586


Good stuff, lots of reflective stuff, and a lid. Keep up the good work. Keep cycling in the dark, or you won't cycle much during the next few months


----------



## Racing roadkill (16 Nov 2016)

Lonestar said:


> I actually find pedestrians bad for this as they pop out from nowhere.Sometimes so bloody hard to see till late on.


Other wise known as ninja.


----------



## SuperHans123 (16 Nov 2016)

Racing roadkill said:


> Good stuff, lots of reflective stuff, and a lid. Keep up the good work. Keep cycling in the dark, or you won't cycle much during the next few months


I tend to cycle more in the dark months than the light because there is no-one about and I get the paths I usually frequent (And occasional roads; hybrid snert here) to myself.
Just done a 17 mile Clyne Valley circular..totally pitch black through a forest path..awesome!


----------



## greekonabike (17 Nov 2016)

At the moment I'm doing the odd 5/6 mile ride in the dark but that's only because it's getting dark at about 4:30 in this neck of the woods. I just make sure I've got some lights on the bike and myself and wear a light coloured jacket before I go out.


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Nov 2016)

Love the change in season on CC brings out all the old chestnuts'  There is only one way at night..


----------



## Andrew_P (17 Nov 2016)

And it feels like you are riding faster when you turn off your front light.... weeee


----------

